# Are your having another birthday Birthday Shaul?



## butcher (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy birthday Shaul, Have a great one.


----------



## Geo (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Shaul. there are sure a lot of October babies on this forum. 8)


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 6, 2013)

Their sure are! Enjoy your special day Shaul & philddreamer! 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 6, 2013)

> Happy Birthday Shaul. there are sure a lot of October babies on this forum.



For sure! I'm another one; yesterday was mine also! 8) 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL OCTOBER BABIES! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Shaul and philddreamer!

Dave


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 6, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Happy Birthday Shaul and philddreamer!
> 
> Dave


From me as well!

Harold


----------



## Shaul (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank You All So Very Much.
As a special gift, my wife left for the States (for 5-weeks),
Ahhhh, 5 Glorious weeks....just kidding :-(

Shaul


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you! 8) 

Phil


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday guys. 8)


----------



## butcher (Oct 7, 2013)

Phil I thought you already had enough birthdays, Oh well enjoy another one anyway.


----------

